
Sublime Text packages are on GitHub - kolev
https://github.com/sublimehq/Packages
======
0942v8653
I can't help but think it's funny that Sublime Text uses

\- XML for snippets
([https://github.com/sublimehq/Packages/blob/master/C%2B%2B/fo...](https://github.com/sublimehq/Packages/blob/master/C%2B%2B/forv.sublime-
snippet))

\- YAML for syntax files
([https://github.com/sublimehq/Packages/blob/master/C%2B%2B/C%...](https://github.com/sublimehq/Packages/blob/master/C%2B%2B/C%2B%2B.sublime-
syntax))

\- JSON for settings
([https://github.com/sublimehq/Packages/blob/master/C%2B%2B/C%...](https://github.com/sublimehq/Packages/blob/master/C%2B%2B/C%2B%2B.sublime-
settings))

\- and plist for TextMate compatibility
([https://github.com/sublimehq/Packages/blob/master/C%2B%2B/In...](https://github.com/sublimehq/Packages/blob/master/C%2B%2B/Indentation%20Rules.tmPreferences))

Of course each one has a reason to be that way, but it must be really annoying
to maintain.

~~~
icebraining
YAML is a superset of JSON, so those might be processed by the same parser.

~~~
robin_reala
That’s not true; YAML is completely seperate.

~~~
icebraining
No, it's not. See my post downstream. Every JSON file is a valid YAML file.

Example: using PyYAML to parse the JSON file from above:

    
    
      >> import yaml
      >> val = yaml.load('{"extensions": ["cpp", "cc", "cxx", "c++", "h", "hpp",
                                          "hxx", "h++", "inl", "ipp"]}')
      >> print val
      {'extensions': ['cpp', 'cc', 'cxx', 'c++', 'h', 'hpp', 'hxx', 'h++', 'inl', 'ipp']}

~~~
BillinghamJ
Wow, interesting. Why do people use YAML syntax then? I find JSON much
simpler, less ambiguous. Much prefer JSON for configuration over YAML.

~~~
icebraining
Mostly, I'd say people who prefer YAML-specific syntax (myself included) think
it's generally more readable and easier to write. It's also easier to keep
clean commits (no trailing comma issue).

That said, I think [http://json5.org/](http://json5.org/) is a decent middle
term.

------
alexggordon
Here's the ST forum announcement[0] from June 16th. This is a good step in the
right direction for ST. It seems that JPS is increasingly relying on the open
source community for ST development, which could lead to some awesome
developments in the future.

I think it would be even more awesome if JPS open sourced the ST Package API.
I think that could really improve the state of package development in the
future, and is one of the areas that I think is still hurting the growth of
ST.

[0]
[http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=18787&p...](http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=18787&p=69229#p69229)

~~~
wbond
Part of the reason I think this happened is because ST just switched to a
custom syntax format that compliments the new parallel regex engine. Before
Jon could work with the open-source Textmate language definitions. By mass
converting them and open-sourcing them, the community can help keep them up-
to-date, and Jon can provide the improved performance of the new syntax
engine.

~~~
alexggordon
Exactly my point.

I'm just excited because It seems to me that this is the first time JPS has
open sourced something directly to the ST community, with the idea that they
will continue to develop and maintain it. I'd really like to see more of that
happen, and I think there's a huge desire to help with future development of
ST.

------
usaphp
Can someone explain me why is everybody so obsessed about sublime not being
open source? Being an open source software gives no guarantee that it wont be
abandoned one day, and if there is something else better even not open source
out there everybody (mostly) will forget about an inferior open source project
and use the premium software with better features instead, it happened when
sublime text was released and won our hearts, so I don't see how can it
becoming open source stop a new premium and better product beat it just like
it beat others before...

~~~
ffreire
I believe the argument for open source is that the community can continue to
maintain the software long past when the creator stops (for whatever reason).
Responsible maintainers will often seek new developers from the community to
take charge (as is the case with marginalia[0], the first project that came to
mind). Of course this isn't the only reason why folks want ST to be open
source, but I believe this addresses your point about abandoning closed source
software.

[0]: [http://blog.fogus.me/2013/08/12/marginalia-has-a-new-
home/](http://blog.fogus.me/2013/08/12/marginalia-has-a-new-home/)

~~~
coldtea
> _I believe the argument for open source is that the community can continue
> to maintain the software long past when the creator stops_

We've seen this fail to be so in practice time and again, if not for the
software entirely (which also happens), then for less popular ports, like for
OS X and Windows.

~~~
JohnBooty
Projects can still be abandoned even if they're open source, yes.

But surely the odds of a project's long-term viability [i]increase[/i] if the
community has the option of continuing the project, right? Clearly, if the
project is [i]not[/i] open-sourced, then its odds of outliving its original
author's interest are obviously stuck at 0%.

~~~
benihana
markdown uses words wrapped in single asterisks for italics. You're using
bbcode.

    
    
        *this will be italics*
    

produces:

 _this will be italics_

~~~
lambda
Hacker News does not support markdown. It supports just italics with
asterisks, blank lines for paragraphs, code blocks by indenting with two
spaces (while markdown uses 4), and auto-linking URLs.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc](https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc)

------
sergiotapia
Is this a sign of Sublime Text inching it's way towards open source? If
Sublime Text went full on open-source would it decimate Atom? I'd like to
think so.

I just had to move back to Sublime for the third time because Atom would choke
on a 400 line Ruby file. I was using vanilla Atom with RuboCop and it's
linter, and stutter-city.

Should the owner decide to open source Sublime Text, it would instantly put it
with the likes of Vim and Emacs in my opinion.

~~~
jastanton
> decimate Atom

I don't think so. Keep in mind that Atom is used internally at Github, and is
starting to be adopted by some big names. Things like that don't get chocked
out by the competition. I'm not sure how much funding it'll loose internally
if they aren't the #1 but I don't think it'll effect them as much as if
Sublime Texts competitor got it's funding from sales for instance.

~~~
makeitsuckless
> is starting to be adopted by some big names

Citation needed. All I hear about Atom is that people are giving up on it.

~~~
kyrra
Facebook's tool built ontop of Atom: Nuclide[0].

[0] [http://nuclide.io/](http://nuclide.io/)

~~~
digikata
Not to criticize the tools themselves here (Atom or Nuclide), but the process
of building an enhanced X over some large base application code didn't work
out well for a lot of Eclipse tools. Or at least my experience is with working
with lots of Eclipse + "x" on top environments which were integrated once,
then rarely touched the base Eclipse again... leading to lots of inconsistent
annoyances between Eclipse/tool instances.

~~~
kyrra
As an eclipse user for far to long, I understand the pain. I'd prefer if more
languages/frameworks went the Golang approach and provided generic tools that
can then be integrated into various editors to provide things like auto-
complete and context support (oracle).

------
iaw
Whenever I've used Sublime Text I've had great experiences with everything
except trying to customize/setup my own packages. I think this is an excellent
step in the direction of making Sublime Text a more out-of-the-box solution.

------
koblas
Just for humor reference, 20 years from now there will be thousands of text
editors that will have come and gone. But, emacs and vi will still be cranking
out code everyday.

~~~
krampian
And religious wars over which is the better editor will likely still be
ongoing...

~~~
shpx
In practice those are over, just a stale joke people keep repeating.

~~~
nzp
It was always kind of a ha-ha-only-serious joke. I'm amazed to read some
people here take the "wars" seriously enough to make it an argument to not use
either. Like some weird cultural misunderstanding. Hipster kids these days...

------
jbrooksuk
I posted this 15 days ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9724047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9724047))
- forum announcement may have been linked somewhere too?

Edit: I don't understand the down votes. This happened a while back, nothing
has changed except the open source packages made it into a release - which was
due anyway?

~~~
asdgb1234df
You were downvoted because your comment added nothing to the conversation, and
came off as sour grapes. (You may not have intended it to sound so, but I read
this as, "I submit essentially the same material 15 days ago but nobody gave
me karma for it. waaa").

The HN karma system is the elephant in the room. Everyone knows it affects
behavior, but you're supposed to pretend like it isn't there.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Ok, I can see that - amongst a group of kids. I don't care for karma.

I wanted to show that this has been here "for a while".

~~~
asdgb1234df
Haha fair enough. This may be completely non sequitur, but my my life
significantly improved when I stopped trying to denigrate other people in
order to defend my own hurt feelings.

Outside of the fact that you were the one who posted it earlier, it seems
unlikely that you were bothered by the previous posting. I haven't seen you on
other reposts on HN saying the same thing. Therefore I am led to conclude that
it's not the reposting, but the lack of credit, that upset you.

And if you're really bothered about reposting, on this internet, it's going to
be a repetitive experience for you.

Also, if you question your downvotes on HN, you'll get more downvotes and
engage in less conversations from which you can learn.

------
fweespeech
Honestly, the one thing I want more than this from ST is a promise that in the
event of loss of interest or catastrophe, ST3 will be open sourced.

Hit by a bus insurance if you will :P

------
forrestthewoods
I wonder how much money it'd take to buy out Sublime Text and open source it.
I wonder how much money has been spent developing Atom so far.

------
camhenlin
I found the Sublime package repo pretty helpful today, after the Sublime
update, where the syntax coloring was changed without warning. Luckily all of
the old color was in the first commit to the repo.

------
mbell
Hopefully this results in improved syntax highlighting for Ruby.

Anyone know of any ongoing efforts in this area?

~~~
leetNightshade
Well it's been opened up. Why not help contribute yourself?

